# Blasc client !



## Bigcenk (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo admins, 

Ich habe folgendes problem unzwar ist dieses thema oft angesprochen worden habe das forum durchgeforstet aber keins von meinem problem entdeckt . 

Mein problem: habe blasc client downloadet, installiert und dannahc gestartet symbol rechts unten in der ecke erschienen ich rechtsklick drauf auf einstellungen geklickt dann das fenster aufgegangen nach 1 sek. wieder geschlossen mehrmals versucht aber immer wenn ich auf einstellungen klicke erscheint das fenster und schliesst wieder automatisch. 

Wenns an Ports liegt dann verstehe ich nicth wie das funzt mit dem port : 21,80 kommas nimmt meine windows firewall garnicht an ungültiges zeichen sagt der mir an. Ich habe nur die windows firewall hab keinen router . 

Hier mein debug.txt 

18.10.2006 10:31:55<<- Lade RSS
18.10.2006 10:31:55<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
18.10.2006 10:31:55<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
18.10.2006 10:31:55->> WoW Build Version: 6005
18.10.2006 10:31:55->> Programm gestartet
18.10.2006 10:31:55->> Timer:1000
18.10.2006 10:31:55->> WoWFileName: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
18.10.2006 10:31:55->> Autoupdate: -1
18.10.2006 10:31:55->> Modus: 1
18.10.2006 10:31:55->> Gold: 0
18.10.2006 10:31:55<<- Lade RSS
18.10.2006 10:31:55->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
18.10.2006 10:31:55->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
18.10.2006 10:31:55->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
18.10.2006 10:31:55->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
18.10.2006 10:31:55->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
18.10.2006 10:31:55->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
18.10.2006 10:31:55->>FTP_Anonym: 1
18.10.2006 10:31:55WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
18.10.2006 10:31:55WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben


Ich bitte um hilfe . 

Danke für eure Antworten


MFG 

Big


----------



## Regnor (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, versuch mal bitte die Config manuell zu starten. Also einfach in das BLASC Verzeichnis zu gehen und dann BLASCConfig.exe starten. Schau mal ob das funktioniert. Wegen den Ports.. es ist der Port 21 und der Port 80, also nicht 21,80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Regnor


----------



## Bigcenk (18. Oktober 2006)

man kann auch nicht manuell starten also is auch das selbe prob bei der config.exe das fenster geht auf und sofort wieder zu


----------



## Bl1nd (19. Oktober 2006)

Bigcenk schrieb:


> man kann auch nicht manuell starten also is auch das selbe prob bei der config.exe das fenster geht auf und sofort wieder zu


geh in den Ordner Interface/Addons und lösche BlascProfiler raus, und lads neu runter, reinstall und versuchs einfach nochma, ansonsten liegts an deiner Config.


----------

